# Aches and pains - when to draw the line?



## HJG (Jan 23, 2006)

How will I know if the aches and pains I am experiencing are anything to worry about.

I can barely turn over in bed now and have to be very careful when sitting down as my "downstairs"   (sorry TMI) is so tender.  I have spoken to my midwife and she has said it is simply the pressure of the twins bearing down.

I don't want to finish work until 35 weeks and these are the first real pregnancy symptoms I have had but I am finding it all a bit daunting all of a sudden.

Regards

HJG


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

I think it is what your midwife says, pressure.  It is not nice and there is not much you can do other than change positions frequently.  Acupuncture may be helpful as it can be brilliant for varicose veins in the genital area  caused by pressure and weight. (no you dont have needles down there!) 

However i do think you are being very optomistic about working until 35 weeks with a twin pregnancy.  With one baby most women are struggling by 33-34 weeks so i think you are pushing it.... You need a healthy mum and babies, not one worn out by not having some rest time before birth...think about it..

Hope that helps

Jan


----------



## HJG (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks for the reply Jan.  The varicose vein thing had crossed my mind but midwife never mentioned it on the phone.

I have to say that even the thought of being home alone (no other children and no family or friends close by) is distressing.  I know I wouldn't be happy and resting isn't something I do very well!

I know my (and the babies) physical wellbeing always has to be first but don't you think that my emotional state has to be a consideration as well?  

Regards

HJG


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Yes i do, you have to be mentally fit too. Labour is hard work mentally and physically and you have to get used to broken sleep thats why you should have a break before.

Seriously think about it..

Jan


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Jan's right!!  In a few months time you will be wanting to have the opportunity to be able to rest and take it easy, enjoy the peace while you've got it!!


----------

